
Will Apple Remove and Ban Xamarin and PhoneGap from the App Store in 2019? - verdande
https://www.nodesagency.com/will-apple-remove-ban-xamarin-phonegap-app-store-2019/
======
martin_bech
Fake unless confirmed by Apple.

------
aptwebapps
Confirmed fake. Actually looks like a phishing attempt.

[https://jzeferino.wordpress.com/2017/12/19/apple-spoofed-
ema...](https://jzeferino.wordpress.com/2017/12/19/apple-spoofed-email-with-
review-policy/)

------
Macha
Whatever about flash a few years ago, it's not like Xamarin contributes to
that much worse an experience. These apps will end up just moving to webviews
since cross platform is important to them, not native APIs.

~~~
drchiu
Someone correct me, but aren't apps that are predominantly webview based
rejected as well?

eg. [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43177596/ios-app-
rejecte...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43177596/ios-app-rejected-
from-apple-app-store-because-uiwebview)

~~~
mcny
Another option could be they'll blanket ban only xamarin.forms apps and allow
older xamarin.ios in a case by case basis.

I think that's fair. Xamarin.Forms is mostly for internal corporate apps which
I'm sure you can still deploy within your organization yourself.

------
creo
Why would they shot themselves in the foot? It doesn't make them more dominant
and thinking that technology makes developers more competent is a legend. IMHO
fake.

------
calvinbhai
The person who posted it on twitter, himself has confirmed that this was a
screenshot of a spoofed email.
[https://twitter.com/jzeferin0/status/943130142485962753](https://twitter.com/jzeferin0/status/943130142485962753)

------
3chelon
My first thought was the email was not written by someone with English as a
first language, so I'd assume it was fake.

~~~
Kiro
What's wrong with the English?

~~~
monochromatic
The grammar.

------
pwinnski
No, they won't.

------
Gorbzel
Fake news

